# Clicker on the Penn 950SSm



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Spent yesterday disassembling a cheapo spinner reel that my brother dropped in the sand. Additionally, it's "anti-reverse" system completely failed. It was heading for the trash but I decided to attempt to solve the problem and "rebuild it". Oddly enough (given my past experiences), it worked like a charm and I feel like I have a brand new reel in my arsenal.

Doing this, it got me looking at another "problem" reel and feeling a bit confident. About 18 months ago, I purchased a Penn 950ssm - this was to be my heavy spinning reel intended for everything up to small/med. sharks. It works like a champ except that now the "clicker" is useless.

I can't figure out why either. It hasn't been worn down due to overuse or anything (unfortunately). 

I am half tempted to go "exploring" but this reel is REALLY nice (and cost me a few $$$) so I don't want to mess something up.

Has anyone had similar problems with these Penns - or other spinners in general? Is there a simple solution???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I do a decent amount of reel repair and on a lot of other Penn models it is usually just a cleaning issue. I have never worked on that exact reel but I have worked on other Penns and sometimes just cleaning the clicker will repair it. Not very hard to do at all. If you need a schematic to help you look online at pennparts.com

John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the only "clicker" the ssm has is the one under the spool.

and all that is , is a pawl and spring...


shouldnt be hard.

open case, use carb cleaner, and blast away outdoors.

then just wipe it all down with marine grease.
then grease pack all the bearings.

and its good to go.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I found the "clicker" last night and saw the pawl and spring. But it's function makes no sense to me. IE - I couldn't position it in a manner which created a "normal" click. It didn't appear dirty by any means and I actually believe the problem to be the little spring. It just doesn't seem to be creating any tension (to cause it to snap/click when forced back) against anything. It's almost like the spring itself has popped out of place.

What I need to find is a picture of that area and how it SHOULD look so I can see how that spring anchors itself down to create tension/pressure. 

Anyone have any ideas where I can find that or can anyone snap a pic of their reel?

Thanks.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Does the small clicker mechanism move freely? Is the spool seated all the way down on the shaft? 

John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ok since your clicker wont click.. dont pull the spring to make it bouncier.

take a look at the spool shaft (where it sits) 
you should see some plastic washers that the spool sits on.

remove all but one, if there is more then one.
then put spool in, while pushing spool down. turn and turn so that shaft and drag plates are aligned.

if all it good, the pawl should click on the gear teeth of the shaft.

if not,, THEN pull the spring to make it bouncy..

honestly that pawl doesnt really serve any purpose, its not LOUD like a clicker. and it doesnt hold in the water like a clicker.

its more of a,,, 'hey buddy, your line aint moving anywhere with this drag'


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

ooeric said:


> if all it good, the pawl should click on the gear teeth of the shaft.


Actually that reel has a different clicker than the smaller Penn Ssm reels. The clicker operates by running on a moveable plate in the spool that stays stationary when line is being pulled. The whole spool with the toothed gear rotates around the plate with the clicker that is held stationary by the shaft. The problem could be that the clicker is not contacting the teeth. because it is not centered or the spring is not connected properly.

John


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check this link

http://www.pennreels.com/exp_views/spin/950SSm.pdf

Look at 
47c
48a
48
49

Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes. But I have no reference to how it's supposed to be in there. All I really need is a pic of the spool off and it would show it's resting position. This way I could see where "Input A" goes into "Input B" (generic reference). I have no clue how it all fits together and that schematic doesn't show me.


----------

